# Hi I have a question about Cherry Barbs and Fancy Guppies



## Loveforfishes44

I have a 9 gallon biube tank and so far I have 3 cherry barbs (all male not so much active kind of skittish or hide) and 2 fancy guppies (all males and absolutely LOVE THEM! they are the stars of my tank!) as well as two ghost shrimp. 

Current situation: My 3 barbs get along well with my fancy guppies no nipping at all that I have noticed. My cherry barbs aren't very active as my fancy guppies and the cherry barbs seem to have taken over the plant area, they don't come out much unless feeding time, while the guppies have taken over the open water area. I don't know if this is a territorial thing or if my guppies have dominated. My guppies are SLIGHTLY bigger then the size of my cherry barbs.

I want to add 2 more male cherry barbs so they can become a shoal and more active and happy as well as either one more or 2 more fancy guppies. I'm afraid of my cherry barbs killing my guppies by starting to nip if I add more to my current amount (don't want to mess kind of a good thing which is no nipping) or my fancy guppies dominating the cherry barbs.

What is the best solution you think I should do? What amount of either cherry barbs / fancy guppies do you suggest? Thanks for your help! *h/b

Here's My fishes! 


I know my fishes are called fancy guppies but from the picture you can clearly see there's different types, what types are mine?


----------



## James0816

Cherry barb in the pic looks more like a female (color wise). May just be the pic though. Males are a bright red. I haven't had any issues with Cherries nipping anybody....yet. ;o) They are more interested in chasing each other and the ladies. A good school of Cherries would be (3) male and (2) female.


----------



## majerah1

I think if you get a few more cherries they will become more active.In schooling fish,when there is only a few they get nervous as they are easier prey.I larger group makes them feel safe,and as such will have them coming out more often.


----------



## pjones

A 9 gallon tank is not big enough for all the fish you want. 5 barbs in tank will be active and leave most other fish alone.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist

You have got your cherry barb school messed up you are supposed to have 2 females for every male.


----------

